
Revealing letters in rolled Herculaneum papyri by X-ray phase-contrast imaging - mxfh
http://www.nature.com/ncomms/2015/150120/ncomms6895/full/ncomms6895.html
======
lxe
This was a pleasure to read. The researchers are tasked with reading letters
on a scroll burned to a complete char. The progress they've made is
incredible.

------
AlbertoGP
This has been going on for a while, with several HN submissions over the
years, but this time the article ("Received 17 May 2014, Accepted 19 November
2014, Published 20 January 2015") has pictures of the letters that can be
seen, still quite fuzzy:

[http://www.nature.com/ncomms/2015/150120/ncomms6895/images/n...](http://www.nature.com/ncomms/2015/150120/ncomms6895/images/ncomms6895-f3.jpg)

[http://www.nature.com/ncomms/2015/150120/ncomms6895/images/n...](http://www.nature.com/ncomms/2015/150120/ncomms6895/images/ncomms6895-f4.jpg)

